# Topics > General topics and testing > Talk about everything >  Trademark

## Airicist

marcaria.com/ws/en/register/trademarks/trademark-registration-united-kingdom

Anguilla Trademark Registration

marcaria.com/register/trademarkprices.asp?country=Ukraine

Trademark Class 44: Medical services, veterinary services, hygienic and beauty care for human beings or animals; agriculture, horticulture and forestry services.

Trademark Class 5: Pharmaceuticals

msp-patent.com.ua/tm/torgovaya-marka-v-velikobritanii.html

trademarks.ipo.gov.uk/ipo-tmcase/page/Results/4/EU018263203

trademarks.ipo.gov.uk/ipo-tmcase/page/Results/1/UK00003416226

----------


## Airicist

35 class at UK

Trade mark number EU003243326

Trade mark number EU013811799

Trade mark number EU018211773

Trade mark number UK00003274808 

Trade mark number UK00003475796

----------


## Airicist

Trademark Registration Anguilla

Trademark search Anguilla

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

REGISTRATION OF TRADEMARK IN ANGUILLA

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

caribbeantrademarks.com/anguilla

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

commercialregistry.ai/Services/Trademarks

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

igerent.com/trademark-registration-anguilla

igerent.com/trademark-registration-united-kingdom


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anguilla Trademark Registration

marcaria.com/ws/en/register/trademarks/trademark-registration-united-kingdom

----------

